# Happy New Years!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy New Years:!: Be safe.





It's supposed to unroll


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Be Safe ???
That's no fun at all.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

2full said:


> Be Safe ???
> That's no fun at all.


Neither is being dead....tried it once and didn't care for it at all.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be so safe it's scary. 
Will have to wake up on the coach to say: Happy New Year !!!
So I can go back to sleep. :mrgreen:


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Happy New Years:!: Be safe.
> 
> It's supposed to unroll


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The new year lies before you like an endless track of snow,
Be careful how you tread on it for every track will show.

Happy New Years!!!

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea, it snowed, that means I can start over again all my old tracks are covered up.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ugg the fireworks have started-O,- Happy New year!!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Happy new year all ... and many more.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Going to make the traditional Cajun New Years dinner tomorrow....seafood gumbo


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy New Year guys (and gals). Have a great one !


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

One of the networks was carrying the Las Vegas NYE show live last night on TV.

Of course that was one hour later than the intermountain celebrations in Cheyenne, Denver, Phoenix and Salt Lake.

But it was great to watch anyway.

Locally Club 90 in Sandy put on a great party with music, dancing, and prime rib.


----------

